# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Listening to Okudzhava

## Winifred

Я так рада!  Сегодня я получила книгу, которая мне нравится!  Это Listening to Okudzhava: 23 Aural Comprehension Exercises in Russian by Vladimir Tumanov.  Я могу слушать этого барда и учиться одновременно!  
I am so happy!  Today, I received a book which delights me! It’s Listening to Okudzhava: 23 Aural Comprehension Exercises in Russian by Vladimir Tumanov (ISBN for book & CD: 0-941051-53-6).  I can listen to this bard and learn at the same time! 
The book teaches Russian by using Okudzhava’s (Булат Окуджава) 
 songs, beginning with very simple ones: 
Шёл троллейбус по улице,
Женщина шла впереди.
И все мужчины в троллейбусе
Глаз не сводили с нёе. 
Троллейбус промчался мимо,
Женщину он обогнал.
Но все мужчины в троллейбусе
Долго смотрели ей вслед. 
И только водитель троллейбуса –
Он головой не вертел.
Ведь должен хотя бы кто-нибудь
Всё время смотреть вперёд. 
Later songs become more and more complex, but Okudzhava has an unusually clear singing style, his lyrics are clearly enunciated, and even this poor Russian student, whose oral skills are worse than her writing, if you can believe it, can separate the words….  
The book not only includes a CD, it presents the Russian words and offers a generous glossary and grammatical explanation, together with illustrative sentences. 
Example: 
Мчался//промчался (to dash, race, tear) Мчусь, -ишься, -атся.   
Verb of motion + мимо + genitive (to move by/past something)
Самолёт пролетел мимо горыю (The plane flew past the mountain.) 
  I have a one hour drive to school, I think I will learn a bit listening to the CD and using this book.  If it disappoints, I’ll update this thread. The introduction says it targets intermediate and advanced students. 
Anyone else used this book? If anyone knows of any like it, please post – but not for awhile, I need time to learn this one!!

----------


## xRoosterx

думаю, что Высoцкий лучше.

----------


## Leof

> Сегодня
> учиться
> горы_

----------


## Rtyom

I think it's a great way for beginners to start learning Russian.

----------


## Winifred

> Сегодня
> учиться
> горы_

 Leof, you and Оля and probably others have corrected me about сегодня more than once.  Don't give up hope, I'll remember!! Thanks again! 
xRoosterx  

> думаю, что Высoцкий лучше

 .  
Да, Высoцкий замельчателно. Э. почты Лампады мне учули, спасибо Лампада! 
Also, I think your Pig Latin is fine, so far..... 
Rtyom, I think beginners could enjoy this book, too, with another basic grammar. It certainly is fun!

----------


## tohca

> I have a one hour drive to school, I think I will learn a bit listening to the CD and using this book.  If it disappoints, I’ll update this thread. The introduction says it targets intermediate and advanced students. 
> Anyone else used this book? If anyone knows of any like it, please post – but not for awhile, I need time to learn this one!!

 So what's your verdict about this book? Would appreciate if you could share with us what you think about it. If you have had the opportunity to spend time with with over the past 3 months, that is.   ::

----------


## vox05

> Глаз не сводили с неё.

----------


## Winifred

> Originally Posted by Winifred    I have a one hour drive to school, I think I will learn a bit listening to the CD and using this book.  If it disappoints, I’ll update this thread. The introduction says it targets intermediate and advanced students. 
> Anyone else used this book? If anyone knows of any like it, please post – but not for awhile, I need time to learn this one!!   So what's your verdict about this book? Would appreciate if you could share with us what you think about it. If you have had the opportunity to spend time with with over the past 3 months, that is.

 Actually, I am just coming back to this forum.  My mother was very sick, and I have been running back and forth between Florida and Virginia (she refused to move down here). She passed away at the end of February, and I'm just getting back on track with a lot of things.   
My Russian is still atrocious, little time to study, although a very patient and kind professor has allowed me to continue my studies s-l-o-w-l-y. I've been lurking for several weeks, a little, and scraping up my courage to inflict fractured Russian upon you all again. Fortunately, this forum is just great, and very gracious! 
I have indeed enjoyed listening to Okudzhava.  The book portion is intermediate to advanced, the translation and exercises are advanced for me and challenging. I do recommend it for anyone who enjoys his music!

----------


## Lampada

Dear Winifred, my heart goes out to you in your inconsolable loss.  Please accept my sincere condolences on the passing of your dear mother. My mom died long ago but thinking of her every time brings tears to my eyes.

----------


## Leof

Сочувствую твоей потере, Уинифред.

----------


## tohca

Sorry to hear about the loss of your mum. My condolences to you and family.
Glad to see you back on the forum again though.

----------


## Winifred

Премного благодарна, Lampada, Leof, and Tohca.  
Я рада вернуться.

----------

